# Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM or SWiM) and RCA DVR40 DirecTiVo



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

DirecTV is telling me that my DVR40 DTiVo will "not work at all" if I take their Whole Home DVR system, which includes a switch to the single wire multiswitch.

I'm seeing stuff like this on the internet: http://www.swm8.com/swm-faq.php

which seems to say that the single wire multiswitch (the SWM8) comes with 3 "legacy ports."



"SWM8 FAQ" said:


> These three ports work like the output from a conventional 3LNB dish and allow you to use receivers that are not listed as SWM-compatible. In other words, if you want to continue using a DIRECTV TiVo or some other older receiver, you can do that. However, to use both tuners on a TiVo, you must have lines run from two of the legacy ports into Sat 1 and Sat 2 of the TiVo.


That seems pretty clear, and yet DirecTV is telling me it can't work. I'd like to keep my upgraded DVR40 for its huge SD program capacity.

Were the customer service reps right, or were they underinformed, as I suspect?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

DirecTV would install a "SWMline-3" dish with integrated SWM. This won't work with your DVR40. You are correct that if instead you used a SWM8 module and a regular dish with four outputs, then there are three legacy ports that could feed the DVR40. However, those are not available from DirecTV - you'd have to buy it separately and install it yourself.

If you're interested in a SWM8 module, I have one I am no longer using that I'll sell for $75 plus shipping. 

I am not sure what DirecTV would do for you here. You need a regular multisat dish, not one with a SWM LNB.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Really? They're going to go up on my roof, even though I have an existing setup?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It depends - what kind of dish do you have now?

I think that for "whole house" installs, DirecTV insists on a SWM setup. Since they don't provide SWM modules separately, the options are limited.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

stevel said:


> If you're interested in a SWM8 module, I have one I am no longer using that I'll sell for $75 plus shipping.


I appreciate that you are trying to help. On the other hand, I see that one can buy new SWM8s via Amazon for around $55 including shipping.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No problem. You will also need a power inserter.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

stevel said:


> DirecTV would install a "SWMline-3" dish with integrated SWM. This won't work with your DVR40. You are correct that if instead you used a SWM8 module and a regular dish with four outputs, then there are three legacy ports that could feed the DVR40. However, those are not available from DirecTV - you'd have to buy it separately and install it yourself.


Called DirecTV back.

The tech says they will not be installing a new dish, and that the installer will be bringing an SWM16. (Which has four legacy ports.)

AND she still says my DirecTiVo is not compatible and they would swap it out. (Yeah, when they pry it from my cold dead fingers.)

Wednesday morning should be interesting.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Believe it (installer bringing a SWM16) when you see it... If they do, it will be the first I've heard of.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

stevel said:


> Believe it (installer bringing a SWM16) when you see it... If they do, it will be the first I've heard of.


Same for me. They havent used the SWM 8 and 16 in a long time. Everything now is Built in SWM on the LNB and split after the fact


----------



## 55tbird (Jun 25, 2007)

Marco said:


> Called DirecTV back.
> 
> The tech says they will not be installing a new dish, and that the installer will be bringing an SWM16. (Which has four legacy ports.)
> 
> ...





compnurd said:


> Same for me. They havent used the SWM 8 and 16 in a long time. Everything now is Built in SWM on the LNB and split after the fact


F.Y.I. Just to let you know last month I upgraded to a HR34 and 2 HR24s and they sent out tech with new SL5 (4 output) dish and a SWM16. I already had 5 DTivos and I'm now running 2 of the 5 DTivos (retired 2 of them) with the HR34 and 2 HR24s (9 tuners not counting the 4 legacys) with Whole Home authorized and working great (on the 3 HRs).

So the DTivos being not compatible is bogus. You just have to use the legacy ports. However w/the upgrade to 6.4a the 2 Tivos don't have the multiroom function anymore.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

stevel said:


> Believe it (installer bringing a SWM16) when you see it... If they do, it will be the first I've heard of.


SWM16, yo. Mounted on the outside of my house.










Legacy ports in use there at upper left.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Congratulations!


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

stevel said:


> Congratulations!


Whoo-hoo, DirecTV actually did what I asked!

Thanks to stevel and other posters for their help with this. :up:


----------



## 55tbird (Jun 25, 2007)

Marco said:


> SWM16, yo. Mounted on the outside of my house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you.... At least you had them bring you a SWM16 so you also have your legacy equipment working as well. That's 2 of us and I'm sure there are more of us out there as well.

But it shouldn't be so difficult or rare that customers get what they need.


----------

